# Just finished PREY..Suggest next..



## sam9s (Dec 26, 2006)

*Just finished PREY....Playing FARCRY.....*

Hi ALL,

I just finished PREY and I must say that I thoroughly enjoyed the game. It was more of a puzzel rather than action. You hardly get to fight truly, more efforts goes in finding the way, but still it was refreshing. I felt the mother was fairly easy to defeat. Nee way nice to complete. OK which game next you all suggest. I do not have FEAR yet, I played the demo and that would have been my next choise, but I do not have it yet, so leaving FEAR which game you suggest next.....lets have poll as well.


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 27, 2006)

yeah cod2 is a great ww2 game and it feels like v r in the battle especially with ur card(7800)  Half Life 2 is not just shootin u hav 2 use ur brains at times or u will get stuck


----------



## sam9s (Dec 27, 2006)

mmmm keep coming.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 27, 2006)

Try Far Cry & Half Life 2


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 27, 2006)

Ya FarCry with 1.33 patch surely looks awesome nd its gameplay is unchallengable. HL2 Episode1 is lil better than HL2 but its a much shorter game.


----------



## hellrider (Dec 27, 2006)

Play Farcry with 1.4 patch, it still looks gorgeous with HDR enabled.. also u can play Half-Life 2!!


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 27, 2006)

COD II wont disappoint you... and SC-CT is jus awesome!!!


----------



## sam9s (Dec 27, 2006)

If you go with the posts FarCry is ahead but if you look at the poll results.....surprisingly Splinter Cell:Chaos theory leads, lets wait for couple of days more than I will start with which ever games wins.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 27, 2006)

farcry or sc:ct


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 28, 2006)

cod2 will never disappoint u with hours of multiplayer experience which keeps ur hand glued to ur mouse if u hav original game and good adsl connection


----------



## bkpeerless (Dec 28, 2006)

u can go fr fear now


----------



## sam9s (Dec 28, 2006)

bkpeerless said:
			
		

> u can go fr fear now



I dont have FEAR right now, otherwise as I said that would have been my next choise.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 28, 2006)

Pick Far Cry if you haven't touched it yet.Pretty vast game & will be a lifetime experience playing it.


----------



## akshayt (Dec 28, 2006)

FEAR Period, go buy it if you want, worth each penny


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 28, 2006)

SCCT, HL II, Farcry,COD II... Play any of these.. You wont get disappointed..


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 28, 2006)

HL2 is pretty boring pakau type saa.....

COD2 is great ..feels like u r in war


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 28, 2006)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> HL2 is pretty boring pakau type saa.....
> 
> COD2 is great ..feels like u r in war



You are saying opposite...

Half life 2 is a very good game and Call of duty 2 is so easy and repetitive.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 28, 2006)

> You are saying opposite...
> 
> Half life 2 is a very good game and Call of duty 2 is so easy and repetitive



Depends on person to person...


----------



## nikhilrao (Dec 28, 2006)

Far Cry or Haf Life II


----------



## sam9s (Dec 29, 2006)

sam41 said:
			
		

> you should try bioshock
> __________
> you should try bioshock



Bioshock!!....never heard, I know systemshock, though never tried.
I think I should start with Half Life or SC:CH then Far Cry. I knew about Half Life's popularity but never expected same for SC:CH, and after the poll I am really tempted to play that before HL II.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 29, 2006)

@Sam41: Dude Bioshock isn't gonna be out till June 2007.Where in the hell will he play the title when it hasn't even released yet?  

@Sam9s:Bioshock is an FPS game which is being developed by Irrational games & is based on the Unreal 3.0 game engine.The development has taken way too long but by the gameplay videos shown over the internet it seems to be an awesome title for 2007.The gameplay aspect is mainly based on the previous System Shock series.Do check out the 14 minute gameplay video & you'll know more about it.


----------



## hell_storm2004 (Dec 29, 2006)

Well it depends on what kind of game u wanna play....
if you are looking for :
sports games : try NHL07 or FIFA07.
action : would suggest u go for FarCry or COD2, or even prince of persia.


----------



## desh2s (Dec 29, 2006)

go for Fay Cry..  very good AI....and the last level is really tough


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 29, 2006)

I think u should try silent hill 3 pc and then silent hill 4


----------



## akshayt (Dec 29, 2006)

BF2142 is a lot better. You can also consider GRAW if your system can take it. I would recommend a Geforce 7900GTO or Radeon X1900XT, both 512MB or above to enjoy GRAW in its full visual beauty with acceptable performance.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 30, 2006)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I think u should try silent hill 3 pc and then silent hill 4



I dont personally like Hitman series.



			
				allwyndlima said:
			
		

> @Sam9s:Bioshock is an FPS game which is being developed by Irrational games & is based on the Unreal 3.0 game engine.The development has taken way too long but by the gameplay videos shown over the internet it seems to be an awesome title for 2007.The gameplay aspect is mainly based on the previous System Shock series.Do check out the 14 minute gameplay video & you'll know more about it.



Bioshock looks awsome man, I would say another hyped and a title to wait for after Crysis maybe.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok after the POLL its a Tie between SC:CT and Farcry both 50%, second comes HL2. So I am starting with FARCRY, lets see how worth it is. Will post as I advance with the game. Thank you all.


----------



## EagerBeaver (Jan 15, 2007)

Half Life 2 anydays.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 15, 2007)

Go for farcry and prepare for an abulance and patch 1.33 +1.31+something before and bla bla bla and have a jaw dropping experince


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 16, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> Ok after the POLL its a Tie between SC:CT and Farcry both 50%, second comes HL2. So I am starting with FAR CRY, lets see how worth it is. Will post as I advance with the game. Thank you all.



and now Far Cry wins, as I've voted for it,  u made a good choice there, but I'd suggest u play it in 64bit mode, and u will have a unique experience, I installed winXP64 just to play Far Cry 64bit, crytek engine is simply a marvel, even if u've started in 32bit, just take the save game and continue in 64bit mode. I have played FarCry/HL2/TR:Legend/SPC/POP/FEAR(not completed yet)/GTA:SA/Godfather(not completed) and a hell lot of old games, but NOTHING matches  Far Cry (with exception of AOE which but is old now). I am eagerly waiting for their new offering Crysis, If u are wondering why is there so much hype on "Crysis", it is because it is based on crytek engine, and will be like Far Cry, which changed the way FPS will be played forever.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 16, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Go for farcry and prepare for an abulance and patch 1.33 +1.31+something before and bla bla bla and have a jaw dropping experince



What is this patch 1.33, 1.31......any enhancement. Where do I get it. Any link I can download them from. I also have heard about HDR support in FARCRY, I know what HDR is but no idea about how to enable it.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 16, 2007)

*Far Cry AMD64 Upgrade*
This AMD64 version of Far Cry installs on top of the normal retail version of Far Cry and offers an enhanced experience featuring *higher frame rates, longer viewing distances, enhanced textures*, and more. This upgrade is meant to be run with the final version of Windows XP Professional x64.

^^Sorry Not for Intel 

Anyways have a look here
==>*Farcry Mods* @ Gamespot
==>*FarCry Patches* @ Gamespot


----------



## sam9s (Jan 16, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> and now Far Cry wins, as I've voted for it,  u made a good choice there, but I'd suggest u play it in 64bit mode, and u will have a unique experience, I installed winXP64 just to play Far Cry 64bit, crytek engine is simply a marvel, even if u've started in 32bit, just take the save game and continue in 64bit mode. I have played FarCry/HL2/TR:Legend/SPC/POP/FEAR(not completed yet)/GTA:SA/Godfather(not completed) and a hell lot of old games, but NOTHING matches  Far Cry (with exception of AOE which but is old now). I am eagerly waiting for their new offering Crysis, If u are wondering why is there so much hype on "Crysis", it is because it is based on crytek engine, and will be like Far Cry, which changed the way FPS will be played forever.



I am using winXP64, however I am not sure FARCRY I am playing is a 64 Bit version. Is there a way I can check. Till now its a satisfying experiexnce. Playing on my 19" Samsung 940BW with 1440x900 resolution, all settings set to Maximum along with 4x AA and game does look a beauti. Currently I am at that ship fighting to get a boat. Will update as and when I move ahead.......


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 16, 2007)

the *x64* applies only to *AMD platform*, i guess

anyways here you'll find *loads of FarCry Mods*-> *www.crymod.com*


----------



## nix (Jan 16, 2007)

splinter cell:chaos....its a different kinda game..try it..you wil love it if you have not played splinter games before...


----------



## sam9s (Jan 16, 2007)

nix said:
			
		

> splinter cell:chaos....its a different kinda game..try it..you wil love it if you have not played splinter games before...



I have not played any SC game before, and I was surprised to see it compete with games like HL2 and FARCRY, I have started FARCRY, but I am tempted to go for SC after this. At the moment I am enjoying FARCRY......


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 16, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> I am using winXP64, however I am not sure FARCRY I am playing is a 64 Bit version. Is there a way I can check. Till now its a satisfying experiexnce. Playing on my 19" Samsung 940BW with 1440x900 resolution, all settings set to Maximum along with 4x AA and game does look a beauti. Currently I am at that ship fighting to get a boat. Will update as and when I move ahead.......



well it's not if u have not applies 64bit patch, by default it runs 32bit, BTW you can check in task manager which app is 32bit, so just go to website and download 64bit patch, and apply it to existing installed game.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 17, 2007)

*Just finished PREY......Playing FARCRY..*

Hi All,

I applied the patch 1.33 along with a pre beta patch as well. Havent tried the 64 Bit patch will try that as well. However I wanted to share a problem maybe its generic but I could'nt find a solution. After insytalling the patch when I enable HDR rendering everything goes haywire. My gun vanishes and its sea everywhere. It does not make a difference even if I change the value. Eventually I have to turn it off and continue. Am I doing somethig wrong? As far as I know 7800GT supports HDR, then is it I havent applied the correct patches. Any idea about this kind of behaviour.


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 18, 2007)

have u set the lightning quality to max, lower it....


----------



## Stalker (Jan 19, 2007)

HL2 / Farcry / SC:CT are must-play games......try to get F.E.A.R. it rocks!!
__________
if u want a gud WWII Fps try COD2 & if u want a tactical team-based WWII shooter try BIA. 
BIA is really well done in terms of authenticity of weapons/costumes/sound....but giving orders to ur team can be a bit frustrating..... They dunno when & how to take cover. the enemy AI is pretty gud...its more like ghost recon

but since u hv just finished prey , cod2 will be gud


----------



## sam9s (Jan 19, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> try to get F.E.A.R. it rocks!!



I am dying to get hold of FEAR. I know it rocks I have played the DEMO atleast 20 times(not exaggerating) with diff levels and techniques. Its simply AWSOME. But bad luck I am not geting it any where. Any idea how much would a new cost.


----------



## reddick (Jan 20, 2007)

Go for NFS Carbon  GR8 game with full time-pass


----------



## sam9s (Jan 21, 2007)

reddick said:
			
		

> Go for NFS Carbon  GR8 game with full time-pass



No Hard feelings....but Carbon SUCKS as compared to Most Wanted. I was bitterly dissappointed with carbon.


----------



## Stalker (Jan 21, 2007)

^^yeah....MW rocks!!


----------



## sam9s (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey guys playing the FARCRY continues. I just completed the "research facility" round. One thing I was very frustrated about was the unability to fire while in water. Not even what you are floating above. One can even fire underwater if you look at it, but I felt a bit helpless and frustrated that we cant fire not even when we are floating above. Just wanted to share the experience, anybody else felt the same way.


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 23, 2007)

completed farcry....its an awesome game .full time enjoyment.

I agree with u ......i used to feel helpless when u cannot fire under water even if ur enemy is firing on u.


----------



## Stalker (Jan 23, 2007)

@sam9s
c'mon dude, how can u fire a weapon while swimming?? think of the recoil, inaccuracy etc.. (i don't think it is possible in real-life)


----------



## sam9s (Jan 24, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> @sam9s
> c'mon dude, how can u fire a weapon while swimming?? think of the recoil, inaccuracy etc.. (i don't think it is possible in real-life)



Stalker a gun fires even if its totaly underwater. And even if we take the point of not being able to fire while swimming, we should be able to fire when we are floating above (not swinning). The game does not even allow that, you just stand still and float, but you cant fire. Agreed you cant aim while floating but if you are underwater you can still aim and fire, can't you. If you are hiding under water and the enemy see you they start fireing which hits you but you cant fire back, this leaves alteast me frustrated.


----------



## Stalker (Jan 24, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> Stalker a gun fires even if its totaly underwater. .


 
well....i'm no ballistic expert, but if underwater won't water enter the gun barrel?? it can wet the cartridge & powder. if underwater, will the reaction take place which propells the bullet (in presence of water)?? well the gases which propel the bullet will definitely behave differently in water
I think that is why divers use harpoons...instead of fire arms

correct me if i'm wrong 
__________
@sam9s
can u post some screenshots of the farcry landscape with HDR?? i havn't yet seen FarCry with HDR..
u had mentioned the the is a change in the water with HDR....would love to see that...


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well......AFAIK...u can definitely fire under water...the problem is ur AIM...u shouldnt expect it to be straight......One needs...some correction there....dude to density of water..!!


----------



## sam9s (Jan 26, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> well....i'm no ballistic expert, but if underwater won't water enter the gun barrel?? it can wet the cartridge & powder. if underwater, will the reaction take place which propells the bullet (in presence of water)?? well the gases which propel the bullet will definitely behave differently in water
> I think that is why divers use harpoons...instead of fire arms
> 
> correct me if i'm wrong
> ...



Well even I am not a ballistic expert but I know Guns fire underwater though I have no explanation about water entering the gun. I have seen may times on Discovery plus in lots of hollywood movies and I google it as well. I can give an example of Letheal Weapon 4, end scene where jet Li is killed by gibson by fireing a machine gun totally underwater. Neeway posting some of the pics with and without HDR for FARCRY.....enjoy...


*i1.tinypic.com/47jbwd3.jpg

With HDR

*i3.tinypic.com/4hveo78.jpg

Without HDR

*i10.tinypic.com/2nlxvtl.jpg

With HDR

*i16.tinypic.com/4dxkyvd.jpg

without HDR

*i13.tinypic.com/4doeivl.jpg

With HDR

*i13.tinypic.com/47ue0jd.jpg

Without HDR

*i3.tinypic.com/40lq6au.jpg

With HDR

*i14.tinypic.com/2a5ytlg.jpg

without HDR

*i16.tinypic.com/44ttt9v.jpg

with HDR

*i18.tinypic.com/2pqntkh.jpg

without HDR

*i3.tinypic.com/2vb4zk7.jpg

with HDR

*i3.tinypic.com/40e6ypv.jpg

without HDR


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sexy Graphics. I wonder how crysis will look.

Btw:- Guns works in underwater. Special made weapons. Not all weapons can fire underwater. usually when you shoot in underwater. You will get matrix type meaning bullets will go in slow motion and you can see lot of special effects underwater.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 27, 2007)

Crysis would look AWSOME when played with the 8800 and vista. Probably awsome would be an understatement.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 19, 2007)

People how would enable HDR in Half Life II......I cant seem to find....


----------



## Stalker (Feb 19, 2007)

^^there is no HDR in HL2, but u can enable hdr in HL2:lost coast & hl2:ep1....its in the advanced video options menu....


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 19, 2007)

yup there is no HDR in HL2.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 20, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> ^^there is no HDR in HL2, but u can enable hdr in HL2:lost coast & hl2:ep1....its in the advanced video options menu....



eep HL II and HLII ep1 are two different games??? I did'nt know that. Is there a HL II ep 2 as well.....


----------



## Stalker (Feb 21, 2007)

^^hl2 ep2 is coming soon...
hl2 ep1 is not a different game....its like an expansion pack


----------



## cooldip10 (Feb 23, 2007)

May be u should try :* DOOM 3 * If not played that yet... )


----------



## sam9s (Feb 27, 2007)

cooldip10 said:
			
		

> May be u should try :* DOOM 3 * If not played that yet... )



I have played DOOM 3 but left it in the middle,,I somehow lost the interest, unlike Quake 4 which is far better than DOOM III.


----------

